# Size for Show Standards



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I was told this weekend by a very experienced show person(in spoos) that my girl is getting big pretty quickly and it is better to be on the smaller/medium size. she said her girls were around 35-45 lbs. My girl's parents were approx 75 and 55 lbs each. What size are your show standards full grown?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo is about 24.5 ? Something like that, I think he is about 45-50 ? I will check later.

Anyways Enzo is a small male. Here in CA most females are about his size. 

I have seen some males who are smaller than him too so it made me feel better lol

The standard says must be over 15 inches, I don't think weight is discussed in the standard.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy is 15 months old and is 24 1/2" tall and 55 lbs. Taffy is 9 months old and is about 21" tall and 45 lbs. Taffy's lineage is more solid than Billy's so I think she may be his size or perhaps a bit heavier. Time will tell....LOL
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sabrina is 22.5" and Gracy is 23" they both weigh in under 40 lbs. Delilah at 10 months is around 23" and last weekend she weighed 37 lbs. I imagine at full adult weight she will be 40lbs and she is a big bodied bitch with a very deep chest.

I would say that at 75lbs and 55lbs the dam and sire are much, much larger than any of the show dogs in our area.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Kalamama, look at the current #1 standard poodle out there, Donnchada Sweet Dreams (Patsy). She is one big bitch. I bet she weighs between 50 - 60 lbs. Some judges like bigger bodied dogs. Others like the more petite refined dog. It is a crap shoot. You figure out which judges like what and then go to those judges. If your dog is opposite of what that judge likes you have no chance in the world. But if you are right on....good for you!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> Kalamama, look at the current #1 standard poodle out there, Donnchada Sweet Dreams (Patsy). She is one big bitch. I bet she weighs between 50 - 60 lbs. Some judges like bigger bodied dogs. Others like the more petite refined dog. It is a crap shoot. You figure out which judges like what and then go to those judges. If your dog is opposite of what that judge likes you have no chance in the world. But if you are right on....good for you!


That is encouraging. My girl is the runt in the litter so maybe she won't get as big as her mother. My problem is there are so few poodles here to show. I highly doubt I would be able to finish her even if she turns out to be a pretty good bitch. I have been to a couple of shows and there was only 1 standard and 3 or 4 minis at one. The other there were 2 standards but one was from California and won the whole breed. 

Oh well, I am mostly just trying to learn about showing right now anyway. I have a bitch on the mainland with a handler right now (not a Poodle) because I know nothing about it and she needed to be shown. I love my spoo so much and love the breed now. She is my first!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> That is encouraging. My girl is the runt in the litter so maybe she won't get as big as her mother. My problem is there are so few poodles here to show. I highly doubt I would be able to finish her even if she turns out to be a pretty good bitch. I have been to a couple of shows and there was only 1 standard and 3 or 4 minis at one. The other there were 2 standards but one was from California and won the whole breed.
> 
> Oh well, I am mostly just trying to learn about showing right now anyway. I have a bitch on the mainland with a handler right now (not a Poodle) because I know nothing about it and she needed to be shown. I love my spoo so much and love the breed now. She is my first!


Okay so I am curious as I have not shown the standards that much BOV is that a pointed win? So If you go BOV and the mini or the toy has a Major do you get that major?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Kalamama,
Is there still such a long quarentine sending a puppy to Hawaii?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Kalamama,
> Is there still such a long quarentine sending a puppy to Hawaii?


I heard that there was a friend of mine moved there and had to leave her dogs to be tracked by a vet for 6 months on the mainland..


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Kalamama,
> Is there still such a long quarentine sending a puppy to Hawaii?


Yes, there is still a quarantine of 120 days for pets coming direct from the mainland without a titer, etc. However, if the pup/dog is prepared before being flown over then they can bypass quarantine. This takes approx 4 months for a dog that already has a documented rabies vaccine and a puppy will be about 7 months old before he/she can fly over without quarantine. I purchased my Spoo here so it wasn't an issue but there are VERY few here. Her litter was the first I'd seen in the 2 years we have lived here. I have purchased a dog on the mainland and she was raised by my folks and has gotten everything she needs to fly over but has to wait about 3 more months due to the time between titer/rabies stuff. So she is at a handler until her waiting time is up. Our other pup is from Australia and they can fly straight over because they don't have rabies either-but shipping costs a fortune!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO, it depends on what they are talking about when talking about 'big' dogs. Weight can be totally misleading!!! My girl is less than 40lb (ie 'small'). Yet she's 25" tall, which is slightly on the 'large' side for bitches. Others I've heard about you'd think must surely be massive and/or overweight going by their weight, are very average in size.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are pics of the sire, dam and a pic of Kala, her mom and littermates. The mom is about the same size as her bigger pups. All the pups are 6 months in the photo.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

With a female I personally prefer smaller. I also like my girls to look like girls, and my boys to look like boys without being snipey or coarse respectively. 


IA that you need to watch judges and see what they like and then present to judges who appreciate your "type"


----------

